# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  مباشر : (  5) المريخ  &   (2)  النسور .. كاس السودان

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

تشكيلة المريخ المتوقعة لمباراة اليوم :
يـــــس - مصعب -باسكال -نجم الدين -بله جابر- الباشا - الشغيل - وارغو -قلق - سكواها -اديكو

بالتوفيق للزعيم 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*[3mr=http://www.gulfup.com/]بالتوفيق انشاء الله [/3mr]
*

----------


## ودكمبال

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
لكن بله ده ياخ ..... !!!!!!
غايتو الله يلزمنا الصبر بس
*

----------


## سيدو

*

التقديم التحليلي لمباريات







 









 

 
 المريخ
 
 
يعود فريق المريخ لساحة التنافس مرة أخرى مدافعاً عن لقبه في بطولة كأس السودان، حيث يواجه فريق النسورالخرطوم في الثامنة من مساء اليوم باستاد الخرطوم في نصف نهائي البطولة.
وأكمل الفريق إعداده بمران رئيسي أجراه مساء أمس باستاده ووسط أنصاره بمشاركة كل نجومه ماعدا المصابينسفاري، راجي، محمد كمال، والحارس الأول عصام الحضري بسبب الغياب.يدخل الفريق المباراة بنشوة الفوز على تماسيح النيل بهدفين نظيفين والانفراد بصدارة الممتاز برصيد »54« نقطة،ويتوقع أن يدفع الجهاز الفني للفريق بنفس التشكيلة التي لعب بها مباراة نيل الحصاحيصا، مع تبديل طفيف بدخولاللاعبين الذين لم يشاركوا في المباراة.
  
  
   
  
  
  
  
 
 


النســـــــور
 
فريق النسور الخرطوم هو الآخر أكمل الإعداد لهذه المباراة حيث يطمح الفريق الى الوصول إلى نهائي البطولة.

 وفاز النسور في آخر مبارياته في الممتاز السبت الماضي على هلال الساحل خارج الأرض بهدفين نظيفين، ويلعبالنسور اليوم بكامل نجومه بقيادة أمجد، محمد موسى، أمير موسى وخالد دنقلا وبقية الكوكبة.


 


   

 


 القنـــــــــــوات الناقلــــــة 



 


  

 البث المباشر لقناة 

 قوون 

الفضائية 
هنا



 الاذاعة الرياضية 104 
 هنا
 






تحياتي للجميع 

ومشكور الرائع mido77
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*تسلم يا سيدو على التقديم التحليلى الممتاز وموفقين باذن الله 
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*موفق يازعيم 
الساعه كم ياجماعه
*

----------


## عجبكو

*سيدوووووووووووووووووو يا مبدع 
*

----------


## سيدو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

موفق يازعيم 
الساعه كم ياجماعه





الثامنة مساء
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الساعة الثامنة بتوقيت السودان .. التاسعة بتوقيت الامارات .. الحادية عشر بتوقيت قرينتش .. الواحدة صباحاً بتوقيت جزر المالديف وترنداد وتوباغو ..
*

----------


## احمد الدباسي

*انشاء الله يوم شكرك ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يجي
تسلم ياصفوة
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
مشكورييين يا صفوة
ونسال الله ان ينصر الزعيم

*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*تقديم رائع تسلم انشاءالله 
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*تمنياتنا للزعيم بالنصر المؤزر وللفريق العامل فى النقل بالتوفيق


الحكام ينزلون الى ارض الملعب بالقمصان السماوى  مع الاسود

فريق المريخ بالجهة الجنوبية والنسور بالشمالية
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*كابتن المريخ والتاريخ العجب يتقدم الى الحكام محييا لاجراء القرعه
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*هل بدأت ؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*العجب .يس .بله .نجم الدين .باسكال.مصعب عمر .الشغيل .الباشا .قلق .أديكو .كليتشي .
البدلاء :
وارغو. ساكواها .الدافي .هنو . سعيد .طمبل .
تشكيلة الزعيم لمباراة اليوم . .اللهم أنصرنا يارب 
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*القرعة تقرر المريخ بالجهة الجنوبية حيث تم الاحماء
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بسم الله بداية اللقاء
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تماس للنسور
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تتلعب تقطع من باسكال
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة للنسور مقطوعة من دفاع المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تمريرة من قلق لبله و مقطوعة تماس مريخي
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*عجبكو منذ البداية قرار سليم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
ويا عجبكو منقولة في التلفزيون ولا إذاعة بس؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة خطيرة للنسور يخرج يس راسية
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*الباشا وتهديفه قوية مرت يمين الحارس
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*نعتذر للجميع تواجه الفريق العامل مشاكل برفع الصور من مركز المنبر
ويعملون جاهدين على حلها
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*ماشاء تبارك الله
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




صور من خارج الاستاد وقبل بدء المباراة




*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*مشكلة الصور الحمد لله انتهت
ومرحبا ميدوووو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*عزرا علي الانقطاع لان النت سيئ جدا والله
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## عجبكو

*شغل نضيف يا كولا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة للنسور يستلم يس
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*وين ناس البث المباشر (عجبكو)
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*عكسية من الباشا بعيدة جدا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

وين ناس البث المباشر (عجبكو)




و الله النت كعب عديل يا عثمان بس نسوي شنو الله كريم
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*هدف اول للمريخ من هجمة منظمة للمريخ
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*العجب 
ون تو
والباشا 
قووووووووون
احبك ياعجب
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

و الله النت كعب عديل يا عثمان بس نسوي شنو الله كريم



لا تمام يا باشا .. الله كريم
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

العجب 
ون تو
والباشا 
قووووووووون
احبك ياعجب



ملك الطرب ... التحية لك.
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هدف رائع للمريخ من تمريرة سحرية لعجبكو و تسديدة رائعة من الباشا احمد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مخالفة للنسور بالقرب من نصف الملعب
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## عجبكو

*راسية من كلاتشي للاوت
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة خطيرة تضيع من كلاتشي من تمريرة عجبكو
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*تواجهنا اشكالات فنيه 
بطء شديد للشبكه 
وسنتجاوز الصعاب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*نصف ساعة من اللقاء
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

تواجهنا اشكالات فنيه 
بطء شديد للشبكه 
وسنتجاوز الصعاب




اي و الله يا عظمة النت كرهنا زاتو انا قربت اقفلو و اطلع هههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*مجموعة اولتراس تلهب الحماس 
لهم التحية والتقدير
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*هدف ضائع كلتشى
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

اي و الله يا عظمة النت كرهنا زاتو انا قربت اقفلو و اطلع هههههههههههههه



لي الدرجة دي كعب ؟؟
الحاصل شنو ؟

؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*نقلات مريخية بوسط الملعب
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*قوووون
مصعب
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ركلة مرمي لصالح النسور
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*اديكو المعلم 
يهديها مقشره 
ومصعب فى الزمان والمكان
احبكم
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*قوووووون مصعب عمر الدقيقة 43
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*تكتيك جميل جدا بين مصعب واديكو
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*قلق في تنفيذ المخالفة
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*انتهى الشوط الاول 
2 صفر
بتوقيع الباشا ومصعب
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*دقيقة واحدة بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*إنتهاء الشوط الأول بهدفي مصعب و الباشا
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الاستديو التحليلي .... النت ما اتصلح يا عجبكو ??...
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*المريخ يقدم السهل الممتنع
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*شغل نضيف يا ميد مافي كلام !!
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*النسور يعلب بدفاع منطقة كامل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الله يجازيكم يا ناس زين شبكتكم زي وشكم ههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ما قصرتو معانا تب ياشباب
ربنا يديكم العافية
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*الزعيم بالملعب 
مشارف الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الاستعداد لبداية الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*طمبل بديلا لاديكو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*نزول فريق النسور الان
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*النسور لارض الملعب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*كولا يا حصري شغل عجيب و الله مشكوووووووووور كتير
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*الجمهور يحيى يسن 
تحية يستحق اضعافها
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بداية الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*قوووووووووووووووون 
كلتشى
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تمريرة من عجبكو لقلق و عكسية و قوووووووووووووووووووون من كلاتشي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هدف راسي جميل من كلاتشي
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*الدقيقة الثالثة 
راسية من كلتشى 


هدف ولا احلى
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*كلتشيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي والهدف الثالث 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*تماس مريخي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سيطرة مريخية كاملة علي اللقاء
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*تبادل لا مركزى للاعبى الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مخالفة للمريخ في وسط الملعب تتلعب للامام
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*قلق لكلتشى لمصعب ومخالفة
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*الدقيقة الثامنة
والزعيم 
قولوا ماشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يس اصبح واثق في نفسه الان
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تمريرات في دفاع المريخ لنجم الدين لقلق للامام و تهديفة من طمبل
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*طمبل يضيع هدف 
امام القون من تمريرة الشغيل
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*الدافى بديلا لقلق
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدافي بديلا لقلق
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة مريخية تضيع
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*ووووووارغو يتأهب
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*












*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*










*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*ضربة جزاء للنسور
ورغم ذلك الجمهور يحيى يسن على الفدائية
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ضربة جزاء للنسور من يس
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هدف اول للنسور
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*استيفن وهدف النسور الاول 
الدقيقة 19
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ولا يهمك يا يس انت كده تمام
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*ركنية للمريخ
20 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ركلة جزاء ........  للنسور
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*الشغيل والرابع
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


















*

----------


## kramahmad

*الاخطاء وارده في كره القدم معليش بس يستفيد من الدرس
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*واارغو على الخط بديلا للعجب
وتحية كبيرة له من الجمهور
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*21 دقيقة تمر ....
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*باسكال يتحدث بقوة مع 
مع الباشا والشغيل 
يحثهم على اللعب بوعى اكثر 
والجمهور يحيه
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*يسن يحول كرة للركنية
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*باسكال يهدى اللعب
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*وارغو يتلاعب بدفاع النسور ويهدى كورة على طبق من ذهب احرز منها طمبل الهدف الخامس 
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*الدقيقة 42 والمريخ يتقدم على النسور بـ5 اهداف لهدف 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*المباراة تقارب علي النهاية
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة للنسور يخرج دفاع المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هدف ثاني للنسور
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*هدف ثانى للنسور فى الدقيقة 45 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*اخر ثواني للقاء
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*مبروك للمريخ
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*نهاية المباراة بفوز المريخ 5/2 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك نهاية اللقاء بخماسية للمريخ مقابل هدفين للنسور 
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك النصر
*

----------


## محمد حبيب

*

الف مبروووووووووووك للزعيم 




*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
مبروووووووووووووك للحبيب
*

----------


## ود من الله

*مبروووك للمريخ لكن كان هناك استهتار واضح هو السبب في الهدفين نتمنى من جبرة تنبيه اللاعبين بعدم الاستهتار ضد اي فريق لانو هذه فترة الحصاد 
*

----------

